# putting my school on search engines



## TallAdam85 (Sep 12, 2008)

Hey I am decent when it comes to using a pc but I am drawing a blank how do I post my school and website online  for free like In search engines and so on thanks.

Adam


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 13, 2008)

Couple ways:

1- Pay someone (sometimes worth it, sometimes a waste of money. If they mention 'thousands of search engines' they are full of ****.)

2- Find the free "add links" for each list/directory/search engine you want to try for, then wait the 1-6 months to be listed.

3- Use the pay 'rapid review' links on most of em to cut your time down.

4- Build a network of link exchanges.


Focus on Google(60%), Yahoo (30%), AOL (5%) & MSN (5%).
Rest of the sites out there tend to pull from those 4 to build their listings.


----------



## jks9199 (Sep 13, 2008)

Don't I seem to recall some sort of link exchange system on MT?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 13, 2008)

http://martialtalk.com/schools
Free 1 line ads, low rates on more detailed ones.
I process submissions a few times a month.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Sep 13, 2008)

Register with google and Google analytics. It takes time but it helps some there is also somesort of pay system with google as well but I do not remember what that is or how it works. I will see if my wife remembers. We did that for her site and it helped

But what helped her a lot was the Yellow Pages


----------



## HKphooey (Sep 15, 2008)

The key is to have great SEO friendly copy.  Add very informative information to your websites.  Do not try to fool the search engine or users with BS copy.  

Also a very good sight map is very helful (and helpful to the user, so doubly good).

Try to create as many good copy pages as possible.  Have a paeg about your school, your style, your history, your class schedule, add promotions page, a photo gallery with decriptive copy, FAQ page, instructors page, site map, news, etc (do not try to mash everythig into a few pages.

Clean HTML is also key (stay away from Flash when ever possible).  

When writing copy, try not to go crazy with grammar.  Try to re-use word instead of pronouns or general terms.  Example, do not say "our school", say "our martial arts school".  Example 2, do not use "Our school" offers, use Cromwell Martial Arts offers.  Try to repeat keywords a few times, but do not overuse.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 15, 2008)

Googles Adwords and Adsence are good. Just pay attention to the rules they have as they will cut you off if they think you're trying to cheat the system.

Metatag use is an art. Make sure whatever you use in your tags is in your page. You can focus different tags for each page and fine tune.  

Don't expect immediate results.

Read this : http://rustaz.net/nonfiction/compcorner1.htm


----------



## Andrew Green (Sep 15, 2008)

GBet links to your site from as many other sites as possible, this should get you started:

http://cheatppc.blogspot.com/2008/02/top-100-high-pagerank-free-directories.html

And make sure your sites content contains the words you expect people to use when searching for you, preferably in header tags and used often, but not to the point of making it read "oddly"


----------

